# Engine remap



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a fiat 2.8 and thinking of having it re-mapped, can anyone who has had it done tell if they noticed a difference in performance and especially mpg (good or bad) and if it is worth the money.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you read MHF you will see that everyone welcomes the performance (whether by power/smart box or remap) and considers it good value, but there is little evidence for different mpg.

Dave


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Remap*

Can't comment on the Fiat. Had my last Merc (2.9) done by TB Turbo. (122 > 156 bhp) Instant improvement in being able to carry a gear at lower revs, better hill climbing/load lugging performance. Mpg improved slightly - maybe 2 -3 mpg through being able to stay in higher gears.

Biggest plus for me was how it changed the driveability of the vehicle - less gear changing, etc.

Smick


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

HI i had mine(2.3 jtd) done by Boosters, absolutely brilliant performance wise but the first time i used the m/home after it was done i had a heavy right foot hence not good MPG but since then i have driven it sensibly, only useing the power when i need to now it returns average 24.5 MPG which is about the same as it was before re-mapping.

Dave


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Remap*



smick said:


> Can't comment on the Fiat. Had my last Merc (2.9) done by TB Turbo. (122 > 156 bhp) Instant improvement in being able to carry a gear at lower revs, better hill climbing/load lugging performance. Mpg improved slightly - maybe 2 -3 mpg through being able to stay in higher gears.
> 
> Biggest plus for me was how it changed the driveability of the vehicle - less gear changing, etc.
> 
> Smick


smick are you going to get the new one done?
Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

There is justifiable improvement in gear changes, acceleration, torque, noise levels and a marginal fuel saving due I am told to less gear changes.  I have a Van Aarken on my previous fiat 2.8 and on my present fiat 130 I have wow power sorted by Chelston near Taunton. The most dramatic improvement was on my old one but the 130 is already streets ahead of that without wow power but this mapping does make all the worthwhile differences stated above. I believe I did use the fuel saving data as my reason why I had to get them and this was immediately passed by management although it is possible I had to exaggerate just a tiny bit to make sure of an approval certificate.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

this isnt as tenuous a link to the subject as it may seem, but when I took my bike to be sorted, the bloke explained it thusly,


The manufacturers of motorvehicles have to pass certain emmissions tests, set by the various countries in which they sell the product.
Most, tests are done at a set rpm. Therefore, with modern fuel injection systems, the manufacturer sort out the fuelling at the rpm so the engine passes the test.
On bikes theres a gizmo called Power Commander. this used instead of, or as well as the original chipset, and the engine is remapped according to the 
(i) engine
(ii) Air filter
(iii) exhaust system, which is itself part of the mechanical control of emissions used by the engine maker.
The power commander has a series of new engine maps as standard, or ( as was explained to me ) the bestest way of sorting the fuelling out is to put the vehicle on a dyno, and asjusting fuelling accurately for that particular engine, otherwise, its a " one size fits all madam" type of result.

then he said, the major results are:

Smoother engine at all revs, more efficient fuel use, as the mixtures are properly set up, for the whole rev range, and therefore a more responsive engine. All of which lead to a better experience.

Me, I just loved the V twin engine with decent cans on it.

Dont see why this principle shouldnt apply to all engines, including motorhomes.....apaprt from the exhaust cans of course. Diesel with termignonnis......theres a thought.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Remapping*

Keith,

In response to your enquiry about remapping the new Merc

Thinking about it - the gear ratios are quite high in the HRZ, and it would seem to make some sense to get it up to 156bhp, so it will carry 5th gear at 40. Might make it a bit more economical, though I'm quite happy with the 30 ish mpg we're getting now (When I'm not tempted to bury my foot in the deep pile plastic!)

It's a question of whether I can persude Mrs Smick to agree, being as we've had quite a bit done already in various ways!

How about you ?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Smick
Seems to be running fine - we did 7000 miles over Grande Route des Alpes through Italy to Sicily tackling the highest and narrowest mountain roads and big Cities - kept detailed consumption figures and averaged 28 mpg.
Then again if things can be improved without damaging anything and the cost is reasonable.
Regards
Keith


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

How much am I looking to pay for a re-map?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*WORDS OF WARNING*

I had a diesel motor performance "enhanced" and the performance was brilliant for a Landrover Doscovery.
However it does come with othe less talked about potential drawbacks.
In my case the first to suffer was the clutch, I ended up having a bigger diameter heavier sprung clutch fitted, a variant intended for a military vehicle. Then there was the handling, I needed some stiff anti-roll bars because it wanted to corner more quickly. Then there are the brakes as you need to stop the beast, OK in my case as the 3.5 litre petrol model had the same brakes it was OK.
But my green credentials went down the swany!
The emission limits imposed on new vehicles by government are quite tight, much more stringent than those applicable to the MOT test which has to allow for older but properly maintained vehicles. There is a big margin between these two emssion figures. When an engine is re-mapped to provide more torque/power it must by default put in more fuel earlier when the turbo speed is lower. Emissions must be increased and hence although a re-mapped engine may well still pass an MOT it is unlikely to pass the stringent requirements applied to new vehicle manufacturers.

If you are OK with this and have considered the possible other problems you may come across and have cleared it with your insurance company then go for it.

For me I have decided (at the monent at least) to be happy with the engines current performance and reliability.

Its your money and your risk

Oh anywhere between £300 and £550 is typical.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Remap*

My remap at TB Turbo cost £450.

Whilst I take on on board Clive's comments, the following applied in my case: 
TB Turbo supplied a letter for my insurance company detailing the changes, which meant there was no change to my premiums; 
The brakes on the Sprinter were quite adequate to stop the beast;
The suspension had already been upgraded, so that didn't need adjustment;
The vehicle passed the emissions test of the MOT with better results than the original Mercedes set up, and as it was an older Sprinter anyway, I suspect that it ended up greeener than it would have been, had I left it. I have less technical knowledge than Clive, but the view expressed at TB Turbo is that the majority of manufacturers tune on a "one size fits all" basis, whilst they try to maximise the potential of each individual engine.

Certainly I felt it was worthwhile - but as Clive points out, everyone will have their own opinion.

Smick


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you are going to have a remap make sure that is checked on a rolling road before [to make sure it is ok ] then after. Some dont have a rolling road


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

We have a Van Aarken Smart Box fitted to our Burstner 747 MH. Well worth the expense. This makes the 2.8jtd a much better drive and improves the mpg by about 3 / 4 miles per gal.

I understand Van Aarken have now finished trading, but someone on here my have one for sale after maybe changing their mh.


----------

